# Conduct after the Dog won the sleeve



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

It seems my dog is the type that carries the sleeve away a few feet and drops it and wants to tare it apart. I've been told to not worry about the carry around the circle thing as it's never done in a trial. Makes sense, but I also don't want him to tare it apart either. So I've been trying to get him to "bring" it to me and do the "Into arms thing" and calm him a bit.
Last night I tried this and instead of bring it to me he takes it to the helper and drops it at his feet and looks at him like "Hey dude put this back on". We did it a few times just to see if it was a fluke or not. Well it's no fluke. He had us laughing our asses off. :razz: 
So I though I better not do this anymore and walked to him to do the Into Arms.
Not sure if it's a good thing or not. Could you imagine at a trial the helper goes down and slips the sleeve. My dog would take it back to him, "Hey dude get off your ass and put this back on"

Not sure if this is something I should avoid or not. Comments on this?

Thanks Eddie


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This is probably common, because to the dog it's a fun game of tug of war, and wants the game to start again


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a blooper pic I took, where the dog jumped in for another cycle, but not ready to give up that sleeve just yet


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Last night I tried this and instead of bring it to me he takes it to the helper and drops it at his feet and looks at him like "Hey dude put this back on".



You can imagine how this would be something we really try to avoid. If the decoy slips the sleeve and the handler doesn't call the dog "out" he's bit. That's just too much play and not enough (as Mike Tyson would say) bad intentions.

DFrost


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

David Frost said:


> You can imagine how this would be something we really try to avoid. If the decoy slips the sleeve and the handler doesn't call the dog "out" he's bit. That's just too much play and not enough (as Mike Tyson would say) bad intentions.
> 
> DFrost


You are correct Sir. It's kinda by design. People that have worked him that know something about what they are doing felt to much pressure was place on him to young, to go back and make it fun for him again. I guess we are on the right track. The helper I have now is too inexperienced to put the correct pressure on him. Waiting for the return of a helper I trust for defense to begin again.

Thanks for the reply, Eddie


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've seen on some videos, maybe on here, that the dog takes the slipped sleeve back to the helper and I wondered why they let it. As soon as the sleeve is slipped, I call my to dog to me and I out him away from the helper. 

The helper isn't a playmate - not even in our Schutzhund playground:razz: 

I also walk round with my dog calmly with the sleeve. We don't call it the "praise circle" however. At first, I had trouble getting my dog calm but then the helper walked him round and the dog calmed down. The most stress in this exercise is caused by the handler who usually isn't calm. It doesn't happen in the trial but then so many things we do don't happen in the trial. Maybe it's not necessary but, having seen the helper do it, I was determined I could. It makes for an easier out imo.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I've seen on some videos, maybe on here, that the dog takes the slipped sleeve back to the helper and I wondered why they let it. As soon as the sleeve is slipped, I call my to dog to me and I out him away from the helper.
> 
> The helper isn't a playmate - not even in our Schutzhund playground:razz:
> 
> I also walk round with my dog calmly with the sleeve. We don't call it the "praise circle" however. At first, I had trouble getting my dog calm but then the helper walked him round and the dog calmed down. The most stress in this exercise is caused by the handler who usually isn't calm. It doesn't happen in the trial but then so many things we do don't happen in the trial. Maybe it's not necessary but, having seen the helper do it, I was determined I could. It makes for an easier out imo.


When I started bitework, the helper liked it when my dog outed the sleeve near him (not sure why). The dog got the slipped sleeve we would try and run the circle then outed him when near the helper. I can see now that this probably has lead to my original post question/problem.


----------

